# So who is looking forward to suiting this Halloween :3



## Beastcub (Sep 27, 2008)

I am 

i still trick-or-treat as Halloween is a great excuse to get alittle more use out of my fursuit and no one minded that i was obviously too old and infact adored the costume and some people practically dumped the whole bowl of candy in my bag. i found old folks in particular love the costumes, i did hoever have one young lady who opened the door and screamed "HO SHIT!" and slammed it only to open it again a moment later and explain she has a phobia of cats and tentaivly plop a candybar in my bucket XD

my sister and a friend and i will all be going out this year in fursuits.

i also plan to go out at random during the last week of october using the excuse "i was just at a costume party" to justify why i am radomly there in costime.

i am so looking forward to the fun.


----------



## slashersivi (Sep 27, 2008)

hehe I wish but I live on a military base so there's no where really for me to fursuit except the housing area aaaannnddd I dunno if I wanna go there in the burro suit. xD


----------



## Nargle (Sep 27, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i did hoever have one young lady who opened the door and screamed "HO SHIT!" and slammed it only to open it again a moment later and explain she has a phobia of cats and tentaivly plop a candybar in my bucket XD



LMFAO!!! XDDDD

That's just.. awesome XD

But yeah! I'm going to go trick or treating with a pair of ears and a tail =D That counts as a fursuit, right? Hehe, I'll be a spitz (Mostly Samoyed) but I'll probably look like an arctic fox =P Oh well!

**Reads the quote again and cracks up**


----------



## Kiyosh (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd be looking forward to it if I had one. Maybe next year


----------



## Skittle (Sep 27, 2008)

This Halloween I am not trick-or-treating I am gonna haunt around my house in my zombie and scare the shit outta small children.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 27, 2008)

I would wonder if it possible for people who don't have suits to not look forward to suiting up for Halloween.

My new costume "The Demented Kitsune" and my friend Zeke's new costume "Revan the Infernomancer" will both make it out in public Halloween day. I cannot helped but be psyched. Both costumes were made to cater to the whole "Scary" theme of Halloween.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 28, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm not really looking forward to this halloween as I don't have my fursuit and I won't really be doing anything else.  

Fursuit is stated to be done by by Feb-March.  So I look forward to halloween in 2009   I intend to wear my fursuit to work, would not doubt the the cutest costume there and it'd freak a lot of people out as I don't think anyone at work sees me as the type to have fun like that lol.  Ah, next year comes exciting times.  This year, not so much, just burning through the long wait list for my fursuit commission.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Sep 28, 2008)

Im considering going fursuiting on Halloween.  Maybe just suit up and hand out Candy at the door.  I've never taken my in-suit in public before so I guess this would be a good opportunity.  I sorta have a fear of others knowing I'm furry so that limits what I can do and who I can be around.


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 28, 2008)

my friend wants me to wear a fursuit so we can go mess with little kids on halloween, but the supplies cost like $400 and i'm poor. ;;


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 28, 2008)

me me me  ill be suiting this Halloween  i useally take my  neices and nefews out


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm TTLY gonna, if I finish by Halloween


----------



## Uro (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe next year, getting mine in may.


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not sure about fursuiting, but I am considering dressing up as John McCain this Halloween. ;3


----------



## Rimbaum (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha. I asked the manager at the retail/grocery store I work at if it would be okay for me to go fursuiting inside the store around Halloween. He said he'd have to pay me... so now I'm getting paid to run around in suit for Halloween!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 1, 2008)

Rimbaum said:


> Haha. I asked the manager at the retail/grocery store I work at if it would be okay for me to go fursuiting inside the store around Halloween. He said he'd have to pay me... so now I'm getting paid to run around in suit for Halloween!



Haha....wow that is awesome!


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Oct 1, 2008)

I dont have a full suit. Just ears and a tail. Guess i could still go. I considered wearing them to the costume party at school then decided against it. Even if overall I would end up laughing my ass off at people's expressions.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 1, 2008)

I AM!

me and my friend are fursuiting together. Twill be much fun. :3


----------



## nedded (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, I'm planning on debuting (is that a real word?) my full suit on Halloween. I'm going to give out candy and gauge reactions that the kids have to my suit. Just...y'know... 'cause I built it, and I want to make sure it isn't creepy.

In short, I can't wait for Halloween to come, but I don't want it to come just yet 'cause I'm not done with the head.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 2, 2008)

i would if i had one, maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 2, 2008)

Gonna get my ears. Tail and try some beast paint.. ^^ SInce no suit I have yet.


----------



## Althea (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ I want to do it again.. my costume is not a FULL fursuit persay.. but I have cat paw mittens ( So freaking hard to make by hand! ><), nice big cat ears and a nice fluffly tail,I never was able to make the feet paws.. It's all purple and black ^^ and I put make-up on.

The kids on the streets loved it, running after me going " meow meow! Kitty!!" and the parents were saying that they haven't seen kids my age put so much hard work in a costume and that it was a good thing lol

(http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c39/Nephtalim/?action=view&current=IMG_0245.jpg) ^^ I'm glad people liked it and I wanna do it again this year!


----------



## NoxTigress (Oct 2, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> I dont have a full suit. Just ears and a tail. Guess i could still go. I considered wearing them to the costume party at school then decided against it. Even if overall I would end up laughing my ass off at people's expressions.



You should.    Unless you're afraid someone'll damage the set.  =/


Me, I'm probably gonna go decked out as a neko (IE: in just ears and tail), if I dress up on Halloween anyway.  Definitely dressing up for the anime con I'm going to the weekend before Halloween though.  (Also going as a neko, since nekos are so horribly anime-ish.  xD)


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 4, 2008)

*raises paw* 
Though, I don't know if its technically a fursuit, considering the head is a Halloween werewolf mask. And its not quite finished yet XP


----------

